

How much would you pay to use a stranger’s toilet? - digisth
http://nypost.com/2015/01/17/new-yorkers-are-renting-out-their-toilets-via-airbnb-inspired-app/?utm_campaign=SocialFlow&utm_source=NYPTwitter&utm_medium=SocialFlow

======
greenyoda
How many New Yorkers (especially women) would feel safe going alone into a
stranger's apartment to use their toilet? For that matter, how many New
Yorkers would feel safe opening their door to a random stranger?

And there's usually a Starbucks, McDonalds, etc. nearby.

Also, there would be questions of liability. If the person who used your
toilet tripped inside your apartment and broke their leg, would you be covered
under your homeowner's insurance if they were paying you for a service?
(Similar issues as AirBnb.)

